
Qatar paid al-Qaeda affiliate up to $1bn ransom for 26 members of royal family - obi1kenobi
https://www.ft.com/content/dd033082-49e9-11e7-a3f4-c742b9791d43
======
thephyber
"U.S. security agencies believe Russian hackers helped stoke the current
crisis in Qatar, planting a fake news story that led to four Arab nations
cutting off diplomatic relations, according to a new report." [1]

[1] [http://www.marketwatch.com/story/us-suspects-russian-
hackers...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/us-suspects-russian-hackers-
planted-fake-news-to-provoke-qatar-crisis-report-2017-06-06)

------
caliagent
Interesting this reason was absent from reports about naval ports being shut
down surrounding Qatar. [http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-06-06/gulf-states-
launch-...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-06-06/gulf-states-launch-naval-
blockade-qatar)

------
obi1kenobi
Direct click-throughs will likely lead to the paywall. Be creative :)

